# Aurora Moebius Glow Forgotten Prisoner



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello everyone this kit is now in stock and ready to Ship! This will be very limited, only a few hundred being made so get one or 2 while you can.
Happy Holidays
http://www.megahobby.com


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

whoo hoo I got a couple on pre order. Been since June I think !


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Pre-ordered from Mega months ago! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is this the one with the Aurora style cellophane?


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine. What a perfect time of the year to get such a great surprise!


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Just ordered mine! Can't wait to see some finished pictures posted.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Have the pre-orders started to ship yet? I preordered mine a few months ago. 6/21/2012

Mike


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got my 2 in the mail today!!!! Havent opened one of them yet. No original cellophane just shrinkwrapped. Really cool colors!!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool maybe mine will show up soon. Squadron has the non glow version


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

all preorders have started shipping, we had so many customers that ordered both standard and glow, the all glow kits we have, just waiting for the standard which we should have any day!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I don't see the Glow version on the site?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I only ordered the Glow version. No shippng notice yet though...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> I don't see the Glow version on the site?


probably sold out. it was there...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> probably sold out. it was there...


Crap.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats why I preordered the suckers back in June... and I never pre order stuff but Frank had said it would be limited to 720 kits


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I received an email from Mega today with a shipping notification with a tracking number. When I clicked on it there is no info available from UPS other than a return receipt may be availabe from my post office. Where I live UPS is delivered via the post office and the tracking number has no info on the USPS site either. I called the post office and they say they never returned any package! 

This is odd because I received shipping notification that my second Polar 1/350 Enterprise shipped today. When I clicked on that all of the usual info is there. Expected delivery date ext.

I emailed Mega to investigate and find out what happed to my order.


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I got mine in the mail today. Did anybody open theirs? I opened mine and there were no instructions. Not a big deal, as I have the original but I was wondering if this was supposed to come with instructions.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The kit is sold out, I am trying to get more. Give the tracking some time to update. They should all have the instructions. I am sure moebius could make you a copy. Mcdougall, yours will going out today. We are a little behind on our international shipments. Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

USPS tracking can be slow to update. Many times I get the kit (Priority mail is 2 day delivery) before the system even updates.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> The kit is sold out, I am trying to get more. Give the tracking some time to update. They should all have the instructions. I am sure moebius could make you a copy. Mcdougall, yours will going out today. We are a little behind on our international shipments. Thanks for all the orders!


Boy do I feel like a dope! It never occurred to me that the package just was not in the system yet! I checked again and sure enough its there! 

Sorry for jumping the gun Mega! I thought I had a lost package. In hindsite I wish I would have waited a few days before jumpimg off the edge! I know how limited this one is and did not want to miss out! 

Mike


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> The kit is sold out, I am trying to get more. Give the tracking some time to update. They should all have the instructions. I am sure moebius could make you a copy. Mcdougall, yours will going out today. We are a little behind on our international shipments. Thanks for all the orders!


Cool....Just in time for Christmas:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I ordered mine directly from Meobius because I was late. $40.00 +shipping.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Love the fact that Moebius has the Aurora name and logo on the box (as I mentioned on the Moebius forum). Beautiful!
Now if Frank could only do a longbox Phantom, that would complete the set (as many dont have the rare cinamodels version).
Jim


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

I GOT MINE TODAY!! Ordered directly thru mega last week and just got it. I am a bit confused though... the box says *Aurora*. Why and how... considering Aurora went out of business very very long ago.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Aurora name is owned by I guess Cine Models. Its the same licensing set up that was used for several other reissues of the Aurora monster kits. Revell owns the molds, and does the plastic. Cine provides the use of the name, and Moebius puts it all together. A few years back it was Polar Lights doing the same thing for their TRU long box kits.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

*Instructions Art work*

The art work in the instructions, is it the original Aurora work?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Beats me I do not have the current reissues (yet). The 1992 (?) Tomy/Cine reissue used the original instructions too. AFAIK they are identical to the originals, not just using the original art.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

all preorders shipped unless you ordered both the standard and glow. We also got restocked on the glow kit. http://www.megahobby.com


----------

